# King of Sweden calls for a Ban on Baths to save Environment!?!?!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

King of Sweden calls for a ban on BATHS and admits he is now ?ashamed? to run one | Daily Mail Online

I wonder if the King of Sweden is mentally ill?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

We are now required to turn the shower on, get wet, turn it off. Lather up and then turn it on and rinse.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess they want the refugees to feel at home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prince Charles of Inbred believes that Global Warming caused the Syrian war and is the root cause of terrorism?!??! He is also Mentally ill. 
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/britains-...ge-root-cause-syrian-092031663--business.html


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a shower person myself, but I think banning baths is going a little too far. I think if you read the article it states he make the comment in jest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We in the U.S. are used to having unlimited water supply. That's why our concept of hygiene is as it is. We are truly blessed, and have no idea how it is in other places.

I remember how it was in the 80s in Germany. They didn't waste a liter. Water there was not as it is in the States, and it wasn't something most of the soldiers comprehended. I have no doubt the typical German would have been shocked had they known how long a soldier on the depot would stay in a shower, or would leave the water running while brushing teeth and shaving.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Under a great social country like Sweden, there should be bath water for all!
Under the social order of things, the tub of water should be shared with all the people, right?
Have a communal tub in the middle of Stockholm, king jumps in first, then wife and so on, socialism at work.
The power for that electric he drives has to come from somewhere.
If they had a communal outhouse of sorts, they could use the methane produced to power the whole country!
I do believe there is sufficient raw material to do the job.
If not they could use the carcasses of the muzslime bastards to power the boiler, they got plenty of them also.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Pardon me fair King...Please don't tell me not to bathe my Swedish meat balls. :joyous:


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I am waiting or the jokes to start rolling on in


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

gambit said:


> I am waiting or the jokes to start rolling on in


Stinky people are not funny.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

gambit said:


> I am waiting or the jokes to start rolling on in


read post #7


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll never look at a Swedish model again.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Stinky people are not funny.


There are plenty who stink like goats!
Passed by some inside, last trip to BJ's.
I did NOT turn my back on them.

A friend and USMC Nam vet, raises sheep as a sideline to his electrical business.
About a month ago some ******** driving by, stopped, and wanted to buy two, for "pets" in the big city.
He told them to get the hell out and go back to ragland.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42
i didn't till after i posted
me slow me sorry me sad , aleast me not stink


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

THAT's for the GAY bath Houses in Sweden!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Under a great social country like Sweden, there should be bath water for all!
> Under the social order of things, the tub of water should be shared with all the people, right?
> Have a communal tub in the middle of Stockholm, king jumps in first, then wife and so on, socialism at work.
> The power for that electric he drives has to come from somewhere.
> ...


We do have all the water we need, we are really well off in that regard. It is not the water, it is the energy to heat them he sees as a problem, because the energy could be used better. I dont agree, a warm baht is great use of energy 

And mostly everyone here in sweden is kind of waiting for him to resign so his daughter can become Queen.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> We do have all the water we need, we are really well off in that regard. It is not the water, it is the energy to heat them he sees as a problem, because the energy could be used better. I dont agree, a warm baht is great use of energy
> 
> And mostly everyone here in sweden is kind of waiting for him to resign so his daughter can become Queen.


SS, I think you missed the context of my post, it is sarcastic humor for the first five lines.
The sixth line, not.

The last time I was in a tub full of heated water was for hydrotherapy.
I am aware that heating is the expense incurred, it cost me plenty to do it.
It also cost plenty when the phosphate line in my shop operated, It took 20KW ph.
I go nuts when my kid drains the hot water taking a shower.
When I was a kid, all that was available was a tub with water heated on the stovetop.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> We in the U.S. are used to having unlimited water supply. That's why our concept of hygiene is as it is. We are truly blessed, and have no idea how it is in other places.
> 
> I remember how it was in the 80s in Germany. They didn't waste a liter. Water there was not as it is in the States, and it wasn't something most of the soldiers comprehended. I have no doubt the typical German would have been shocked had they known how long a soldier on the depot would stay in a shower, or would leave the water running while brushing teeth and shaving.


We in the US, really have no idea how its like in the majority of this world. We have become entitled, and criticize those who don't have our options........ until you walk a mile in another man's shoes...... well you know the rest.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

gambit said:


> I am waiting or the jokes to start rolling on in


How about picking out a partner and saving water by showering with a friend?
I have seen a few ladies around here I could show how to save water.
And save on there heating bill -- friction causes heat


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just returned from three days afield hunting. While very comfortable I emptied the fresh water system and winterized the lines. I was living out of Aquatainers and cleaning up with body wipes. I showered last night and the funk was epic. I'm considering a Coleman propane heated camp shower for winter use. There is no one for miles so I am not terribly concerned about picking up an indecent exposure charge. Screw the Swiss, They were neutral in WWII anyway, why would they shower?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I just returned from three days afield hunting. While very comfortable I emptied the fresh water system and winterized the lines. I was living out of Aquatainers and cleaning up with body wipes. I showered last night and the funk was epic. I'm considering a Coleman propane heated camp shower for winter use. There is no one for miles so I am not terribly concerned about picking up an indecent exposure charge.* Screw the Swiss*, They were neutral in WWII anyway, why would they shower?


Swiss refers to Switzerland, that is a diffrent country then Sweden. Just in case you try play smartass again, not knowing the basics just makes you look ... well... retarded. 

Are you a retard csi-tech?


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

budget, sometimes that uses up more water than it saves.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I'll never look at a Swedish model again.


Chipper, I'm calling BS on this one.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

oops, you are right. The Swedes are the nasty ones. My apologies to the Swiss. They are the cheese people. They were still neutral, indecisive and hoarded Jewish gold from fillings after the Nazis killed them along with other stolen property. Now I don't like anyone except the Danes and the Norwegians. I am certainly NOT a smartass, Sir.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> oops, you are right. The Swedes are the nasty ones. My apologies to the Swiss. They are the cheese people. They were still neutral, indecisive and hoarded Jewish gold from fillings after the Nazis killed them along with other stolen property. Now I don't like anyone except the Danes and the Norwegians. *I am certainly NOT a smartass, Sir*.


My mistake then, sorry about that


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And mighty fine cheese at that... I have been to the cheese festivals there as a young lad. What a treat.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love me some Lacy, baby Swiss.


----------

